# magnetic toe kick "safe"



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

Went to the local home show over the weekend, and saw one really neat thing. We were looking at custom closet built ins, and the lady showed us something that she called a "toe kick safe". Basically, it's a drawer the size of the toe kick space, but with a nice little feature. To open the drawer, she simply took a magnet and placed it alongside the outside of the carcase, and drew it from back to front, and voila, a hidden drawer popped open. I googled it, as we are preparing to build out our closets, and this is a "must have" item, but don't see it anywhere. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I built something similar but if I were to divulge the details on the internet, it would probably defeat the purpose  I used simple spring-loaded magnetic clasps designed for cabinetry & some hidden mortised hinges. Presto!


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

This might work

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1611&filter=magnetic%20lock


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

I just saw a youtube video for that. That might solve my problem. Thanks MrsN.


----------

